# MAXI Babydog 30 - Royal Canin???



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

We are getting our puppy next week and currently the breeder where I am getting him feeds him Maxi Babydog 30 - Royal Canin. I am inclined to go w/the food he has been eating since that is what he is used to. But I have been hearing mixed reviews about this dog food and am a bit concerned. Of course everyone has an opinion of what they like best and I guess it really goes down to what works best for your pup/dog.

Our other GS pups were raised on Abady (again that was what our other breeder used so I stayed with that) and had no problems. Our dog lived a happy, healthy life of a ripe old age of 13 yrs.

The other thing that comes to my mind is being these are breeders you often wonder why "incentives" they get for using specific brands. So in the end are they using these products because they honestly believe in the products or are they using them because of the incentives. I really, really like my breeder and she shows her dogs so I feel she wouldn't be using RC just because.....

It's been a while since I had a pup/dog about 5 yrs. so a lot of things have changed with what we fed our dogs back then to now.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

A lot of people on this board are anti Royal Canin and there are a few people breeders included who use Royal Canin. I like to keep my pups on what the breeder was feeding if I feel it is a good food and the pup does well on it.

I have 4 adult GSD and I feed GS-24, that is not an acceptable food for a young pup. So the Baby Maxi 30 is a good choice.

In different countries they have a GS puppy but not here in the states.

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here ia another post in the puppy section about Royal Canin

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=944006&page=1#Post944006

Val


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If your dog does well on it, keep it. If his coat is shiny, his skin is good, his breath is nice, his poops are small and normal, and he's overall healthy and full of vigor, keep it. If he's itchy, flakey, and has loose and large poops, switch. 

When it comes to food, if your dog is doing well, go by the old rule of, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------

